# My 85gal



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I was at my parent's house tonight getting some Bolbitis ready to ship out and thought I'd take a picture. If you were at the meeting, you probably saw the huge fern masses I brought...this is the tank they came from:










Tank specs:
55x18x20 DIY tank
2x55 AHS lighting
pressurized CO2
no ferts, only top-offs
no 'scaping

Plants:
Bolbitis heudelotii
Microsorum pteropus
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow leaf' (maybe even needle leaf, plus I' saw another one of the Windelov-style mutations on a completely different fern)
Anubias barteri var. barteri
Anubias barteri var. nana
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'
Hygrophila difformis
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
Cryptocoryne wendtii

Fish
Cherry barbs
Neon tetras
One angelfish
An SAE or two
Maybe some ottos are left but I didn't see any


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Your tank looks great Erik!!!

Low tech and amazing. Great work dude.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

*double*


----------



## Tiapan (Jun 14, 2006)

great lookin tank


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Erik, very nice and I can't wait to get those Bolbitis....

Thanks again, Roy


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Beautiful ferns/plants and a great layout with them. I especially like that big cluster of Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite' on the bottom right - what's it planted on?

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Russ - The petite just has it's roots stuck into the substrate. The rhizome is not covered.
Roy - Your plants are in the ones in the front right corner. They'll be happy there until Tuesday.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice looking tank E! I need to see it in person one of these days. Makes me think I need to set up a low maintenance tank one of these days!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm still alive!

Just did a re-scape of the 85gal at my parent's house. My mom killed a bunch of our rainbowfish because she wasn't paying any attention to the aeration in the 29gal, so she wants the 29gal gone. That means the three rainbows, two loaches, and the 14" pleco have to be moved to the 85gal, and to do that required a LOT of plants to be pulled. I have no idea how the pleco is going to do in this tank but I have to give it a shot. The idea here was to give it as much room as possible while still maintaining a high plant load. I also wanted to keep the scene very natural, so I added a lot more wood and rocks and kept the plants low tech.


















Rob, I have a ton of petite nana I can drop off at your house either tomorrow or Saturday. If you're interested, let me know. Also, all of the cherry barbs in there are from the original stock you gave me!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

That is quite a nice looking tank! Those Cherry Barbs are probably 2-2.5 years old now. Glad to hear that they are doing well still. I'll take as much nana petite as you want to get rid of. I'll PM you my cell phone number. I've got a flashdrive of yours too that Matt gave to me a while ago to give to you, but I haven't seen you in quite a while!


----------

